# Anyone ever had mice and know how to introduce them?



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Among my many creatures, I have two female mice, about a year old or more, and today I got a 6-8 week old female.
The pet store I got her from is awful (in a lot of ways), so I don't know her exact age but that's the estimate they gave and she's a tiny little thing.

She won't go in with my older two for a while since she'd be able to escape the bars of their cage, but when she's ready, how would I go about introducing them? I've researched a lot online but I just thought maybe I'd try here too.

This is her in case anyone would like to see! I've named her Chyme.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't have an answer for you unfortunately, but I just wanted to say she is super cute! I had a couple of mice brothers myself while growing up and they are just so entertaining.


----------



## manyfacez (Dec 9, 2021)

I love her God is she cute! I LOVE mice ive had a load of them as pets back when I was younger at one point I had like 6 cages of them lol. My very first hustle was when I was like 12 and I would breed them... this is back in texas my home state.... we had a feed store down the street from us and I would breed the mice and sell them to the feed store for money and they of course mostly sold them to people to feed their snakes etc but some would buy them for pets. I tried not to think about that as I really adore mice and hate the fact they are fabulous feed for many.
As far as introduction goes just let them meet and they will spend some time doing their mouse dynamics thing and then they'll be good to go no prollo. Seriously just let them all meet and that's that they'll work it all out I promise. No big deal at all they are super social with their kind easy peazy xxx


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

manyfacez said:


> I love her God is she cute! I LOVE mice ive had a load of them as pets back when I was younger at one point I had like 6 cages of them lol. My very first hustle was when I was like 12 and I would breed them... this is back in texas my home state.... we had a feed store down the street from us and I would breed the mice and sell them to the feed store for money and they of course mostly sold them to people to feed their snakes etc but some would buy them for pets. I tried not to think about that as I really adore mice and hate the fact they are fabulous feed for many.
> As far as introduction goes just let them meet and they will spend some time doing their mouse dynamics thing and then they'll be good to go no prollo. Seriously just let them all meet and that's that they'll work it all out I promise. No big deal at all they are super social with their kind easy peazy xxx


Another mouse owner!! Oh I don't meet many of us!

Thanks for the encouragement!! Luckily those two ended up getting along. Though sadly I lost Yuridia to cancer a few weeks back. Chyme hasn't been taking it the best..

Within the next week or two I'm getting her two more cage mates. I'll make a separate post about them when I get them though!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, first off, your mouse is adorable! I love mice and love seeing them in big enclosures with lots to do!! They are just so active!  I would highly suggest looking up a YouTube channel called Emiology . She has fantastic videos on both rat and mouse care and really promotes healthy living conditions for them. Adding emphasis on how set up proper enclosures to keep them the healthiest and happiest they can be! I believe she has videos on introducing them also! I really learned a lot from her. 
Emiology - YouTube


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you so much! 🙂


----------

